# How many hours a day in a crate?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Just curious, forgetting about nighttime, how many hours a day is your dog in (or out) of a crate. My office is in my home, but at 9 months he's so wound up that you can't get anything done unless he's crated.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

When I was home all the time, the past 11 months, the dogs were never crated and I did short OB exercises for the duration of a 1/4 weiner every time I went to the kitchen. We also practiced attention heeling and or stand as I walked from room to room.

Now that I'm back in an office the dogs are crated for 10-11/day. That's much longer than I prefer but they are more eager to do OB and drive work when I get home. At 14 months they are not ready to have the run of even a portion of the house. They are good for 4-5 hours alone but anything after that I start to loose stuff. The one time I left them alone in the back half of house, we lost a chair. The family room was litterally a sea of chair foam.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I can soooo see that happening.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't crate my GSD at all anymore. We stopped using it around 9 months. He's been completely trustworthy in the house. We started leaving him out for short times- like a short errand, built up to longer errands like grocery shopping, then longer and longer, and he never ate any furniture or destroyed anything.

Now, our Dane, who is 15 months, still need to be under constant supervision. I've gone to the bathroom, come out less then a minute later, and found my entire glass of tea gone. Or a box of tissues shredded all over the floor. So, she goes in the crate when we're not home. Give her a big knuckle bone to keep her occupied, and she's fine. Luckily she sleeps a lot so as long as I can see her on the couch from my office, I know she's not up to anything.

Our pug isn't placed in his crate, but he likes to go in there and hang out. I also feed him and the Dane in their crates, and the GSD goes in the garage to eat. We feed raw and it's either outside or crates/garage to prevent any mess.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If you have to crate it, why get it? How many hours a day would you want to be in a box and not stretch or take a bathroom break? Crating is fine for puppy stuff and basic training, but to make that the "time out" or "life space box" ain't happen! [-(


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

So what do you do with your dogs during the day? Outside in runs or run of the house?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard, life is organic. I didn't intend on having to move back to an office and until the pups are trust worthy they get to be in the crates. 

In my case I do have a gal from our club stop by most afternoons to let them out and play. In due time, I expect the pups to be as trustyworthy as the other three that have the full run of the house. 

Sounds like Ted isn't giving his pup enough to do while he's working. With my time at home, we were out first thing in the morning for at least an hour before the pups were fed. Then the pups would sleep for a few hours. After that we'd have short OB sessions. Then more exercise/training in the afternoon before dinner.

Nowadays, they have to be crated and we're out for more than an hour evey evening. That works for me and I know the dogs are safe until they can be trusted.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Chris, what would I give him to do while in crate?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ted White said:


> So what do you do with your dogs during the day? Outside in runs or run of the house?


Ted I have 4 dogs, all working lines animals. I am a teacher, farmer, dog trainer, and happy little *******...running through the woods. \\/ 

When they are not under my direction, yes they are in kennels and not small space savers. I have 8x12 runs for the Border Collies and 9x12 runs for the Bouvier des Flandres. Each dog has its own space, dog house, water bucket, and concrete pad. I have close to $5,000 just in kennels...concrete not included.

My dogs go with me around the farm and on job sites where I can safely take them. I can't be with them 24/7. In my area, there have been cases where people would come to the house and steal your dog. Then they fight them with Pit Bull Terriers for the "taste" of blood. My kennels are locked and the owner has a Glock! Kennels are the safest way to relocate a dog, give space and keep it protected from human trash. I like it better than a crate. Inside they are only allowed in the kitchen and while I am cooking. Yes, I'm a good cook! :-o


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Ted White said:


> Chris, what would I give him to do while in crate?


I give my dogs a kong filled with stuff.

Does he not like being in the crate? My dogs don't seem to mind. At night they sleep in the crate but the doors are not shut so they do it by choice and have been doing that since I've had them.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I would definately do kennels if I had the correct space but I don't.

I've seen great kennel set ups but they just wont work for me on this property. Ted, if you can do a kennel you should.

Unless you've seen the yards many of us have in Phoenix, you'd all understand. The summers are so brutal here kennels without an AC'd inside would mean death to a dog before noon.



Howard Gaines III said:


> Ted I have 4 dogs, all working lines animals. I am a teacher, farmer, dog trainer, and happy little *******...running through the woods. \\/
> 
> When they are not under my direction, yes they are in kennels and not small space savers. I have 8x12 runs for the Border Collies and 9x12 runs for the Bouvier des Flandres. Each dog has its own space, dog house, water bucket, and concrete pad. I have close to $5,000 just in kennels...concrete not included.
> 
> My dogs go with me around the farm and on job sites where I can safely take them. I can't be with them 24/7. In my area, there have been cases where people would come to the house and steal your dog. Then they fight them with Pit Bull Terriers for the "taste" of blood. My kennels are locked and the owner has a Glock! Kennels are the safest way to relocate a dog, give space and keep it protected from human trash. I like it better than a crate. Inside they are only allowed in the kitchen and while I am cooking. Yes, I'm a good cook! :-o


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

The dog is out of crate for many hours during the day. 3x a day for OB work, and long walks daily in the woods and snow drifts. I'd like him out more, but he won't settle down yet in my office so he can't be there. Though I may consider getting a crate for office.

When weather is nice, dog is out on 16' x 40' deck with rails and gate, shelter, etc. This inside crate thing is mostly a winter necessity.

Chris, I do the kong thing also, but it's empty in about 12 minutes. My dog also doesn't mind the crate.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Yes, I'm a good cook! :-o


 
You Cook!:-o


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Howard, I was going to ask if you're a good cook!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ted White said:


> Chris, what would I give him to do while in crate?


I assume that you mean the 9 month old? Type of dog? If I had a choice it would be pig ears, Kong ball, pork skin rolls, anything that CAN'T be eaten or become a paste like product and get caught in their throat. They quiet time we me in the office is also a nice place to power nap...Well if you like the "quiet" of Southern Rock! :razz:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ted White said:


> Chris, what would I give him to do while in crate?


Hi Ted, 

I am not Chris, but I use Kongs filled with cream cheese or peanut butter (I also put some all natural treats in either one of those and mix it up, then I freeze them. 

There is also a product called Ice Pups, made by The Honest Kitchen that works well for this too. I put duct tape on one end of the kong and pour the mix into it and then freeze. I make it a little thicker and put an egg with shell mixed in as well. 

And the last thing is a raw knuckle bone. If you have a dog that does not try to crack the bone (could cause damage to teeth) then these are great. 

I crate my older Mal when I am not home, she is a kennel pacer and it is hard to keep weight on her. Yes, she is in an isolated, keep the stimulation to a minimum kennel, but she still paces at a jog. 
She WILL eat my furniture as well. 

My Dutch is allowed run of the house. Puppy, well, she is a pup so she speaks for herself. 

The other three are in indoor/outdoor kennels.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Yep, as a kid I learned how to cook, bake, can farm-fresh vegs, and throw down with a mean BBQ. Not a weak as water thing either...and unlike anything that Dan may say, you won't be running to the treeline afterwards! :-o The ONLY thing I hate to do is dishes, I've been told that they make a thing to clean them...a housewife! Still look'n for that model.

You know the the first man had a similar problem. Needed a good woman. God is reported to have said, "Well, if you want one to cook, clean, raise children, clean killed game, fix fences, run errands, power wash the house, feed livestock, and say 'yes' for those special times I can do it." Adam thought and responded, "How much?" God, "An arm and a leg if not more." Adam, "What can I get for less?" And a rib later we are still paying the price.:razz:


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Yep, as a kid I learned how to cook, bake, can farm-fresh vegs, and throw down with a mean BBQ. Not a weak as water thing either...and unlike anything that Dan may say, you won't be running to the treeline afterwards! :-o The ONLY thing I hate to do is dishes, I've been told that they make a thing to clean them...a housewife! Still look'n for that model.
> 
> You know the the first man had a similar problem. Needed a good woman. God is reported to have said, "Well, if you want one to cook, clean, raise children, clean killed game, fix fences, run errands, power wash the house, feed livestock, and say 'yes' for those special times I can do it." Adam thought and responded, "How much?" God, "An arm and a leg if not more." Adam, "What can I get for less?" And a rib later we are still paying the price.:razz:


 
Gee Howard,

If you can cook you don't need a wife and you are just looking for them to clean up your mess I don't see one in you future!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Ted White said:


> The dog is out of crate for many hours during the day. 3x a day for OB work, and long walks daily in the woods and snow drifts. I'd like him out more, but he won't settle down yet in my office so he can't be there. Though I may consider getting a crate for office.
> 
> When weather is nice, dog is out on 16' x 40' deck with rails and gate, shelter, etc. This inside crate thing is mostly a winter necessity.
> 
> Chris, I do the kong thing also, but it's empty in about 12 minutes. My dog also doesn't mind the crate.


I put a litte gob of peanut butter in there and maybe a bit of bread. I also fill it with kibble and some cheese. I think the key is to freeze it overnight. It take my dogs at least three hours to get everything out of a large kong ball and sometimes it takes them well into the evening to get the peanut butter out. I don't know how they do it but the peanut butter always ends up in a little ball they just can't seem to get.


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

Mine only sleep and eat in their crates, other than that they are never in them. When I leave during the day they go in their indoor/outdoor kennel runs. The doberman has a 20 x 20 kennel run and the whippets have 5 x 20's each.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Freezing.... AHA. That sounds like a good idea. Thanks Chris.

Howard, the BBQ has me intrigued. I fancy myself a pork smokin', meat bastin', sauce mixin' fool


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

My only need is for a heated area in Michigan winter. So he's brought in.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

kim guidry said:


> Gee Howard,
> 
> If you can cook you don't need a wife and you are just looking for them to clean up your mess I don't see one in you future!


Hey Kim glad you got hold of this one, the topic that is! 8-[ Don't even try and call me Mr. Mom...[-( If you can't clean up after yourself, you're a pig! Yep a happy little wild game chef I am. No pics of me in my cook'n good outfit. Couldn't handle it. Too hot to hold............... 

Don't know of anyone that cleans rabbits and quail do ya? They would have to look good in camo, swing a shotgun, get up early, carry a Bible, have a big set of....outboard motors for the bass boat, not be a guy, and be able to tell lies about size....the ones that got away! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I would definately do kennels if I had the correct space but I don't.
> 
> I've seen great kennel set ups but they just wont work for me on this property. Ted, if you can do a kennel you should.
> 
> Unless you've seen the yards many of us have in Phoenix, you'd all understand. The summers are so brutal here kennels without an AC'd inside would mean death to a dog before noon.


I kennel dogs outside in Las Vegas during the summer. As long as they have shade and water they are OK. When it is above 112 F I sometimes hook up a mister system.

I also have dogs that would rather be inside in a crate rather than out in the Kennel, their choice I don't really care.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Ted White said:


> Freezing.... AHA. That sounds like a good idea. Thanks Chris.
> 
> Howard, the BBQ has me intrigued. I fancy myself a pork smokin', meat bastin', sauce mixin' fool


 
Freezing is the trick Ted. Also, I noticed you were commenting on the probiotic post as well...I buy dannon or whatever brand yogurt in bulk when its on sale and freeze that too for summer treats! Dogs love it and I am not paying an arm & a leg for "dog specific" treats! :wink:

They get their "ice cream treats" and that keeps them busy a lil while at least.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hey Will,

I'll be making yogurt this week. Cheaper and better and I can also freeze (as long as I don't kill the good critters)

This frozen kong deal sounds great!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

That's a nice set up. Thank you for sharing.

My yard cannot accomodate a kennel set up like that.

I know how hot vegas can get but it's not quite the same at phoenix where it's easily over 110F everyday for months.

I need to move! Not just houses but state as well :-o 



Kyle Sprag said:


> I kennel dogs outside in Las Vegas during the summer. As long as they have shade and water they are OK. When it is above 112 F I sometimes hook up a mister system.
> 
> I also have dogs that would rather be inside in a crate rather than out in the Kennel, their choice I don't really care.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

My dogs seem to like their crates better...they will bark nonstop or try to escape from the kennels but crate, they treat as a den and will sleep in it even when given a choice to go somewhere else. I think the way they were raised, the kennels seems to isolate them more from their family while a crate brings them closer. I only crate when I'm not at home and the dogs should be sleeping, though...no more than max 5 hours or so.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

My adult dogs spend no time in a crate. My pup spends plenty of time there.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

My dog is in her crate for usually about 4-6 hrs at a time, total of about 8-9/day M-F (my wife comes home for lunch and let's her out, till she has to leave). On weekends, she is very rarely crated unless we go somewhere, I still don't trust her to roam the house. I always leave her crate door open when we are home and if I can't find her somewhere, she is usually napping in her crate, so it seems she likes it there. On occasion she'll get a frozen kong w/yogurt or cream cheese or PB.


----------



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

My puppies sleep in the crate at night until I am sure they are totally proofed with the potty training thing then they sleep in my room on a dog bed. During the day They are either outside in the backyard (or in the outdoor kennel if they tend to run fences barking) until I get home then they come inside with me. I don't like my neighbors complaining about the barkers. 

Wish I didn't live in Suburbia! :roll:


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

My dog is crated, but to put things into perspective, he is so small that the crate is actually giving him as much room to stretch and move about as some kennels and runs I have seen for bigger dogs. His bed is at the back.

He comes to work with me but is crated in the evening in the kitchen when he's left. I'm actually in & out of the kitchen quite a lot (domestic angel that I am ) and each evening he gets a short burst of training too and an evening walk, so he doesn't do too badly.

He is rewarded for going in the crate and at night when he wants to go to bed, he actally paws at the latch to get in. I'm sure he likes having his own little base.

He has a box to travel in that is just big enough to turn round in and he leaps in there no problem (in the boot of the car) Agility-wise, that's the equivalent of an average-sized GSD clearing 8 feet - so I think he must like it in there!!!


----------

